# Cree Q3-5A vs Cree Q3-3A?



## Tekno_Cowboy (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm wondering if anyone can tell me how the Cree Q3-3A bin compares to the Q3-5A bin. I've used the 5A bin before, and enjoyed it, but I can get the 3A bin much more easily.
My main question is: does the 5A bin have a higher or lower CRI than the 3A bin?

Any other information would be welcome too.


----------



## Holzleim (Feb 14, 2009)

I was in the same situation you describe: Originally I wanted 5A MC-E for my big 500W LED light, but I found no affordable source for buying K-bin 5A MC-E.
But I had access to well priced 4B K-bin MC-E, and finally I used them.

Official CRI should be the same, the are some colder than 5A.

You can take a look at the beamshots I took, I must say I'm really pleased with the tint.

Still warm enough and enough red to see good in the woods, but at the same time no "incan-look", and I think with this tint my light might be more impressive than is was when I had used 5A.

Colder light sources appear somewhat brighter I think, and everone looking in my light can see I'm not carrying some kind of portable 500W halogen flood light but something more special :devil:


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Feb 14, 2009)

That's somewhat reassuring, but the ones I can easily get are 3A, not 4B. 

After reading the spec sheet, one thing I did notice was that the 3A bin is nearer to the color temperature of daylight. That could be a pro or a con, depending on what people are looking for. As long as the CRI is the same or better, I'd be happy, but other people might not be. Has anyone used both the 3A and the 5A?


----------



## EngrPaul (Feb 14, 2009)

I have, and I generally find the 3A is a bit easier for an LED lover to take. 

I can't speak to CRI, but red is definitely much better than the top of the cool white spectrum. I'll see if I can gather some 3A vs 5A pix together 4U.

Comparing a 3A Q3 cree to a GDP+ of unknown tint:


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Feb 14, 2009)

That would be great Paul. 

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## EngrPaul (Feb 14, 2009)

OK, grabbed the last two "cool" emittered flashlights and did a few comparisions.

Camera on "Automatic White Balance" and automatic exposure.

*Picture #1*
(L) Nitecore D10 *GDP (cool)*, High with 1xAW14500
(M) Raidfire Spear, OP reflector, *3A Q3*, High with 1xAW18650
(R) Dereelight DBS V2, OP reflector, *5A Q3*, High with 1xAW18650





*Picture #2*
(L) Lumapower MVP, 3x Stock *WD(?) Q5*, Medium with 2xAW14500
(M) Lumapower D-Mini, *3A Q3*, Non-digital pill, High, with 1xAW RCR123 
(R) Jetbeam Military, OP reflector, *5A Q3*, High with 1xAW18650


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks!
I don't suppose, if you get a chance, you could take some shots of some random colored objects, with white balance set to daylight, using only 1 light at a time?

That would give an even better idea of how they match up.


----------



## phantom23 (Feb 14, 2009)

Lovely. That's why I prefer 3A instead of 5A. Much more natural tint with no making things yellow. 
Not sure but it also may have higher CRI. 75 for cool and 80 for warmer tints is just average record (WH has much better color rendition than WK - both rated @75 CRI). I think 3x-4x tints are the best. 
Lumapower uses ~WD tinted emitters.


----------



## EngrPaul (Feb 14, 2009)

OK, but that might take until tomorrow. Done fooling around for the evening... Valentine's day and all.... oo:


----------



## EngrPaul (Feb 14, 2009)

phantom23 said:


> Lumapower uses ~WD tinted emitters.


 
Thanks, I updated my post. 

It's hard to tell. On inspection while lit, two seem to be one tint and the third is another.


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Feb 14, 2009)

That's OK, my girlfriend is telling me to get off the computer right now too


----------



## EngrPaul (Feb 16, 2009)

Sorry I haven't taken pictures of common objects yet. 

Without kids in the house, colorful objects are a little harder to find. 

Maybe CD covers or magazines?...


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Feb 16, 2009)

Hehe.. I know what you mean there, when my little sister comes to visit, she always brings along about 4 shades of neon I never knew existed 

Pretty much anything will work, as long as there's red, blue, green, orange, and white in the picture. Anything else is just icing on the cake


----------



## MichaelW (Feb 17, 2009)

Like the pictures.
The 5A looks good for outside usage.


----------



## EngrPaul (Feb 17, 2009)

*CAMERA SET ON "SUNLIGHT" COLOR BALANCE MODE*

Cool White





3A





5A


----------



## EngrPaul (Feb 17, 2009)

CAMERA SET ON "CLOUDY" COLOR BALANCE MODE

Cool White





3A





5A





As I sit here in soft (warm) white flourescent lighting, the 5A looks closest to the book I'm looking at. I may come back with actual daytime pictures later.


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks for the great photos!

Looks like with the 3A the blues and whites a a little more accurate, and with the 5A your reds, yellows, and browns are more accurate, if I've got the colors right in the picture. A daylight control shot would probably be good for comparison.


----------



## phantom23 (Feb 18, 2009)

Tekno_Cowboy said:


> and with the 5A your reds, yellows, and browns are more accurate,(...)


Or too much accurate... (too yellow) Those pics just convinced me that 3A is the best balanced=most natural tint of Cree.


----------



## YourTime (Feb 18, 2009)

My question for some expertise

what is the efficiency Cree Q5 compare to Cree Q3-5A


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Feb 18, 2009)

"Q" refers to the bin or efficiency of the LED. A higher number following the "Q" means the LED is more efficient, giving you more light for the same power. So, Q5 is more efficient than Q3.


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Feb 18, 2009)

LEDAdd1ct said:


> "Q" refers to the bin or efficiency of the LED. A higher number following the "Q" means the LED is more efficient, giving you more light for the same power. So, Q5 is more efficient than Q3.



Close, but a higher letter in front of the number would also be more efficient 



divine said:


> According to Cree's whitepapers, you lose about 13% output going from Q5 to Q3. It is two of the smallest bin shifts.
> 
> A Q3 does 93.9 min and 100 max lumens at 350mA. A Q5 does 107 min and 114 max lumens at 350mA. I bet you couldn't even tell if there wasn't a tint difference. So it is basically which color you prefer.
> 
> To my eyes, the 5A is less harsh than the 6500K emitters. I find myself struggling to see with the cold cold white, and more comfortable with the warmer white


----------



## gunga (Feb 18, 2009)

I also would liek to see a daylight reference shot to see how accurate the colours seem...


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Feb 18, 2009)

Tekno_Cowboy said:


> Close, but a higher letter in front of the number would also be more efficient



Absolutely correct. However, I decided to stick with an example that was easily illustrated within the same "letter bin," to keep it as simple as possible. I'd *love* to see a 5A R2......


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Feb 18, 2009)

Better yet: a XP-E R2-5A :naughty:


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Feb 18, 2009)

Well, if we wish hard enough, it just might come true. I've been waiting very patiently for higher spec'ed warm tints to come out...I am sure we *will* see them, it's just how long we have to wait that is annoying.


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Feb 18, 2009)

Very true, the wait is a killer.


----------

